# Night riding systems made in the US?



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

I do my best to avoid buying cheap imported crap, but looking at light systems, it looks like they're pretty much all imports (even if it's a US company). Is anyone making bike light systems in the US? If so, who?

And yes, I'm aware that the small components are probably all going to be from Asia. Maybe someone at least designs/assembles a system here?

-Walt


----------



## MtbMacgyver (Jan 23, 2007)

You should email or call Dinotte and ask them. I suspect their lights are made in the US, but I don't know for certain.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Walt said:


> I do my best to avoid buying cheap imported crap, but looking at light systems, it looks like they're pretty much all imports (even if it's a US company). Is anyone making bike light systems in the US? If so, who?
> 
> And yes, I'm aware that the small components are probably all going to be from Asia. Maybe someone at least designs/assembles a system here?
> 
> -Walt


Check out the Amoeba lights. They're made by "scar" here on MTBR. Great lights, and a great guy to deal with.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Check out the local boy!*

Hey Walt,
Please let me introduce myself - My name is Jay (aka scar). I am a 47 year old mechanical designer for a major medical device manufacturer here in Lakewood, Colorado where I have worked for the last 24 years. I have a small milling machine at home that I am producing my lights with. I have two small children, therefore, I could not afford the money it costs today for a kick ass light set up so I made my own. I am just a guy trying to raise my kids in today's world, perform at my job during the day, build some lights on Friday and Saturday nights, and trying to get a bike ride in there somewhere. 95% of my riding is done in the dark at 5am because of all of my other commitments, therefore I need lights. I also like sharing my stuff with others that value a handmade, custom light and the service that goes with it.

These are the reasons some people purchase my lights -

1. - Size
2. - Weight
3. - Non proprietary batteries 
4. - Customer service
5. - Made by someone who uses his lights on an almost daily basis
and knows the importance of reliability and has the same passion for biking.

I like to think of myself as a "small batch" brewer of lumens!

Let me know if you would like to meet up some time and talk lights, or better yet, let's go ride and talk lights!!

***


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

My Light & Motion vis 360 says designed and assembled in the US. Obviously the components are made abroad, but that may be as close at it gets.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*That's what I wanted to hear!*

Jay -

I'll drop you an email in a moment. Sounds like you do almost exactly what I do, but with lights instead of frames. Maybe we can even work out a (nudge, wink) trade!

-Walt



scar said:


> Hey Walt,
> Please let me introduce myself - My name is Jay (aka scar). I am a 47 year old mechanical designer for a major medical device manufacturer here in Lakewood, Colorado where I have worked for the last 24 years. I have a small milling machine at home that I am producing my lights with. I have two small children, therefore, I could not afford the money it costs today for a kick ass light set up so I made my own. I am just a guy trying to raise my kids in today's world, perform at my job during the day, build some lights on Friday and Saturday nights, and trying to get a bike ride in there somewhere. 95% of my riding is done in the dark at 5am because of all of my other commitments, therefore I need lights. I also like sharing my stuff with others that value a handmade, custom light and the service that goes with it.
> 
> These are the reasons some people purchase my lights -
> ...


----------



## Whambat (Jul 30, 2006)

I can vouch for Scar/ Amoeba. Great lights, and so light and tiny.


----------



## nugzboltz (Apr 8, 2007)

I was in the shop the other day and saw that the box of the Nite Rider MiNewt USB lights said "Made in San Diego" with an American flag. Pretty cool to know that they still make their products in the US.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I have wondered about this too. I checked the Niterider website and couldn't find anywhere on their site where their stuff is made. It's good to know its made in the U.S. 
They should be loud and proud about it!

Baja Designs is also a San Diego based company, but I couldn't find anything on their site about country of manufacture either.


----------



## vuduvgn (Jan 8, 2004)

According to the owner of Jet Lites, whom I met at the 24 hours of Whiskeytown, their A-51 model's lamp and switch is sourced from China, everything else is made and assembled in Reno, NV. It's also a killer deal.

http://www.jetlites.com/


----------



## jaws824 (Apr 28, 2008)

MtbMacgyver said:


> You should email or call Dinotte and ask them. I suspect their lights are made in the US, but I don't know for certain.


Dinotte lights are made in the US as per their website. My Dinotte charger is made in Taiwan but i think almost all chargers are.


----------



## BadBoyNY (Feb 10, 2010)

Jay's lights are made in the USA and are excellent quality, light ,powerful and waterproof.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

vuduvgn said:


> According to the owner of Jet Lites, whom I met at the 24 hours of Whiskeytown, their A-51 model's lamp and switch is sourced from China, everything else is made and assembled in Reno, NV. It's also a killer deal.
> 
> http://www.jetlites.com/


Hmm... that sounds slighty questionable. Most batteries are from Asia (cheap ones from China, the higher quality ones from Japan or Korea). Connectors are usually made in China.

Looks like a pretty cool light, just not sure how accurate the above claim can be.

Walt: the Amoebas have a great rep on the DIY subforum. Looks like scar goes to some pretty skillful lengths to cram everything into a tiny housing.


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

womble said:


> Looks like a pretty cool light, just not sure how accurate the above claim can be.


You can be certain they are assembled in the US but any lighting product out there is going to have parts and materials from other countries. Nothing is completely made in the US anymore.

Jetlites' facebook page:



> JetLites A-51 is sold out! Until Oct 31st. We build these by hand so trying hard to get the job done.
> October 15 at 7:57pm





> JetLites Lots of parts arriving in am for a mass build of the A-51 to keep up with demand. People are really loving this light!
> October 5 at 10:18pm





> JetLites Just finished building lots of A-51's. Thanks for the overwhelming response to the newest JetLite offering
> October 1 at 12:48am


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Most lights being produced these days are designed, tested, and assembled here in the U.S., comprised of parts that come from all parts of the world, Germany, China, and Taiwan are a few of the main source countries.

As you can see from the large number of banner ads being run by the various light producers, there is a lot of competition out there and retail pricing needs to be competitive. Very rarely will a light system be entirely made from parts produced in the U.S., while the winds are blowing manufacturing business back to America it'll take a little while for it all to come back.

I applaud the really small guys building stuff in their garages. That is where it all begins for most U.S. bike light manufacturers and the heart and soul of our industry. Rarely though will a one man operation be able to manufacture enough of their systems to supply large bicycle retailers or handle a large number of orders from consumers without needing to hire help, raise prices, and source at least some of their components from overseas.

Then there is the super inexpensive lights...I think having a entry level light is great to get out there and try out night riding, however I wouldn't get too far away from the parking lot with one. Dying of hypothermia because my cheap knock-off light died 12 miles from the trail head is not an option to me. I realize this will cause quite a bit of angst among the MS crew, but you get what you pay for and if I can save one rider from a long, cold, walk in the dark...(that being said you should ALWAYS have a back up light, cheesy or not)

Speaking of Magic Shine (or any other large brand bike light)...if any of you would like to change up to a genuine 700 Lumen/52 Lux, Strykr, or Strykr Pro we are offering a $100 credit for trading in your current light, functional or not. Please send all hate mail or inquiries to [email protected] - just kidding about the hate mail - but if you'd like to check on the trade in deal or have questions drop me a line.


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

nugzboltz said:


> I was in the shop the other day and saw that the box of the Nite Rider MiNewt USB lights said "Made in San Diego" with an American flag. Pretty cool to know that they still make their products in the US.


Don't believe everything you read. This is an older NiteRider light battery, but note where it says Made in USA on the battery case, but Made in Mexico on the actual battery.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

The Cygolite series is pretty darn nice quality. I especially like the tridenX. Extremely well built and solid (but not super heavy).


----------



## MightyDingus (Jul 31, 2010)

If you call Jet Lites, it's 50/50 that the owner will answer the phone. He's very up front about what components are US made and which aren't. There are no LEDs or LiPO batteries made in the US, so there's no choice but to source them from overseas. Everything that can be bought or made in the US is in the Jet Lites. They have their housing made locally (Frisco if I remember right), etc. If it can be made or bought in the US, Jet Lites uses it in their lites.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

MightyDingus said:


> ...There are no LEDs or LiPO batteries made in the US, so there's no choice but to source them from overseas...


Ummmmm...ever heard of Cree LEDs?


----------

